# R32 to R34 PERFECT conversion.



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

I've spent some time looking at those BEE*R cars, with the awesome R32 to R34 transformation.

However, while running thru my usual auction listings for Japanese Cars, I ran into this beauty, which was quickly snapped up. Luckily I was able to save the photo, to show everyone how perfect it is.

This makes any BEE*R conversion I've ever seen look like crap, and I commend who did this, and thought I should share it with the world.


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

looks nice, but looks MEGA low at the front lol


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

There some photoshop in that picture


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

any seasoned jap car warrior who buys a lot of cars from japan will know to never ever ever trust an auction pic, what you can't see usually doesn't beg thinking about


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looks shite.


Mick


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> There some photoshop in that picture


That's exactly what I thought. Though well done, this is photoshopped. The right front part of the car is on the floor and the left is up in the air. You can clearly see the photoshopping where the bumper hits the floor.

Looks like someone photoshopped a r34 frontend over a picture of a r32.

Have to agree with M6BEG...... looks sh!te....


----------



## GT-GARAGE (May 12, 2008)

yep thats a photoshop pic

where did you really find it as the pics are some times misleading in the auction but never photoshop'd:smokin:


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

GT-GARAGE said:


> yep thats a photoshop pic
> 
> where did you really find it as the pics are some times misleading in the auction but never photoshop'd:smokin:


Nar folks, I must tell the truth, I tried to pull a fast one over on you guys! I would have waited until April 1st, but my tinglin for a cruel joke was just dying inside.:chuckle:

I realize my photoshop skills aren't the best, but when I'm bored alone in the office, I take a crack at funky lookin R32's. When we get the auction reports in, it's usually my job to phone up potential customers and try to lure them in, so a few hours before the end of the day, I have some time to myself, and this is what I do.

Here's a few more I did. Hope I didn't get anyones' socks in a tangle! :smokin:





:lamer:


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

lol Photoshop skills aren't bad mate. Dead giveaway for me was that i've never seen a Auction pic in 1024x768 resolution


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

JDMGTR said:


> Here's a few more I did. Hope I didn't get anyones' socks in a tangle! :smokin:
> 
> 
> :lamer:


Well I must say your photoshop skills are not that bad at all :clap:

and at least you did not claim ownership of that car (in a 6speed kind of way  )


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Why does everyone keep talking about this guy whenever I post? 

It's rather insulting, cause he seems like utter rubbish.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

just search "6speed" and prepare to wet yourself :chuckle:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

JDMGTR said:


> I've spent some time looking at those BEE*R cars, with the awesome R32 to R34 transformation.
> 
> However, while running thru my usual auction listings for Japanese Cars, I ran into this beauty, which was quickly snapped up. Luckily I was able to save the photo, to show everyone how perfect it is.
> 
> This makes any BEE*R conversion I've ever seen look like crap, and I commend who did this, and thought I should share it with the world.


Nice that you don't see the point of the Bee*R kit... it's just a bodykit using R34's lights & front features, not a replica...

I see you can use PhotoShop pretty good, but well... not good enough, 'cos I it gave you away in my eyes immediately (I use PS for my for Job daily...). :nervous:

The other thing was the "10-10" license plate, witch I saw last night while browsing my daily dig at the USS :chuckle: _-hymmm, nice plate!
_








Base model, Condition R









Those wheels from this R33









and the front fom this Grade 4.5









"Luckily I was able to save the photo, to show everyone how imperfect it is." :smokin:

:lamer: lol


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Domo-kun said:


> Nice that you don't see the point of the Bee*R kit... it's just a bodykit using R34's lights & front features, not a replica...
> 
> I see you can use PhotoShop pretty good, but well... not good enough, 'cos I it gave you away in my eyes immediately (I use PS for my for Job daily...). :nervous:
> 
> ...


Oooh very good young Jedi.

lol.

opcorn:

We buy all our cars off of USS, so we're forced to use it daily as well.

Like I said, just a bit of fun around the office. I'm no pro at photoshop, that's for sure. :wavey:


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

JDMGTR, What import company do you work for?


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Sadly, not the greatest of companies.

Home Page

I'm quitting within a week, off to find other ventures! I have my eye on a place in Quebec!

Sorry for my delayed response, my home computer crashed.


----------

